# Raw feeding with kidney failure?



## jagermonster (Jul 3, 2017)

My puppy of 6months has been diagnosed with haiving kidney failure and elevated bun, protein and creatinine levels.

we've switched him over to a completely raw diet (vet previously suggested part raw part kibble) 

but obviously due to the phosphorous content I'm abit unsure what/when to feed in regard to bones and organ meat? 

at the moment we've been neglecting these. Wondering if anyone on here had any experience or information on the amounts we should be feeding our poorly pup, I'd assume the 10% of their diet goes out of the window


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You never feed bone. You will feed a calcium supplement that has low or no phosphorus in it. I highly suggest you contact someone like Monica Segal to formulate a proper diet for you. You don't just have CRF, you also have a growing pup which makes everything more complicated.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This is the pup that had Lepto, right? I don't think you can safely formulate a diet on your own without some help. I'd want to have an internal medicine vet specialist reviewing any diet formula with a kidney-compromised dog.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dog.

The Darwin's Company has a Kidney Formula ($7.90/lb.) in their Intelligent Design menu. It requires a prescription from your vet. You can call customer service for questions (make sure to tell them that this is for a puppy) to see if you might be interested in going that route 1-877-738-6325
https://www.darwinspet.com/product/prescription-meals-for-dogs/ 

Here is the site info:
*Darwin’s IntelligentDesign™ KS Veterinary Formula*

*Key Benefits*



A species-appropriate diet that does not contain any pro-inflammatory grains, refined carbohydrates, or high-starch ingredients
Appropriate protein levels to support muscle maintenance and healthy kidney function
Restricted phosphorus
Includes natural phosphorus binder Chitosan to help manage phosphorous levels
Increased calcium levels to minimize phosphorus absorption
Enhanced long chain Omega 3 Fatty Acids for glomerular health
Increased vitamin B levels to replace those lost in the urine
Added botanicals and extracts
 *Ingredients*

Lean Beef Meat, Bison Heart, Bison Tripe, Sweet Potato, Bison Liver, Celery, Cabbage, Squash, Beets, Egg Whites, Sardine Oil, Gelatin, Oyster Shell, Hemp Seed Oil, Cod Liver Oil, Spirulina, Inulin, Dandelion Root Powder, Corn silk, Turmeric, Cinnamon, Vitamin E, Cranberry, Chitosan, Magnesium Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Zinc Proteinate, Aloe Vera, Vitamin B12 (Cobalamin), Manganese Proteinate, Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin), Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine), Iodine (EDDI)
*Ingredient Benefits*

*Lean Beef Meat*
The free-range, grass-fed beef is rich in protein and free of hormones, steroids, and antibiotics. Darwin’s visits each farm that raises its meat to ensure good farming practices, quality animal feed, and proper treatment of workers.
*Sardine Oil*
Generally speaking, smaller fish contain less contamination than larger fish. This EPA/DHA 18/12 fish oil derived from wild-caught sardines is one of the safest and healthiest form of omega.
*Hemp Seed Oil*
Hemp seed oil balances alpha-linolenic acid (ALA) and linoleic acid (LA).
*Cod Liver Oil*
Research reveals that vitamin D can slow the progression of kidney disease. Cod liver oil is a whole-food source of vitamin D and natural alternative to synthetic vitamin D.
*Spirulina*
One side effect of kidney disease is anemia. This super green food, a micro-algae similar to phytoplankton, contains key micronutrients to help manage this condition.
*Inulin*
Chronic disease promotes imbalances of the gut. Inulin, a prebiotic, nourishes probiotics to promote gut health.
*Dandelion Root Powder*
Dandelion is a blood purifier, and prebiotic.
*Corn Silk*
In traditional Chinese medicine, corn silk is a kidney tonic and is also used to support a healthy bladder wall lining.
*Turmeric*
Turmeric is a natural anti-inflammatory.
*Cinnamon*
Cinnamon balances blood pressure and helps regulate blood sugar. The antioxidant-rich ingredient also has neuroprotective effects, offers cognitive support, and promotes dental health.
*Vitamin E*
Vitamin E stabilizes kidney membranes.
*Cranberry*
Cranberry is a urinary tract tonic that is rich in antioxidants.
*Chitosan*
Chitosan is derived from chitin obtained from the shell of coldwater shrimp, _Pandalus borealis, _harvested off the coast of Iceland. This all-natural substance that helps the body manage phosphorous levels. These levels are an important and accurate prognosis indicator, and it’s vital that they stay low.
*Aloe Vera*
Armed with soothing and cooling properties, Aloe Vera is a whole-body detoxifier that improves digestion and nourishes gut flora.
*B Vitamins*
Because B vitamins are excreted in urine and can be deficient in animals with kidney disease, this formula contains high levels to replace the vitamin systemically.
View Complete Nutrition Data




Moms


----------



## jagermonster (Jul 3, 2017)

Magwart said:


> This is the pup that had Lepto, right? I don't think you can safely formulate a diet on your own without some help. I'd want to have an internal medicine vet specialist reviewing any diet formula with a kidney-compromised dog.


the internal medicine specialist we've been seeing told us to feed raw meat with his regular puppy kibble


----------



## jagermonster (Jul 3, 2017)

I should also point out that we are in the UK, which seems to make locating anyone with any knowledge of raw feeding difficult!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jagermonster said:


> I should also point out that we are in the UK, which seems to make locating anyone with any knowledge of raw feeding difficult!



Not so. ☺
Look up Monica Segal in Canada. She can consult and create a diet for you.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Look up Rawfeeding Rebels on FB. I believe they're mostly from the UK. Very knowledgable.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Rawfeeding.rebels/

Also Lew Olson of K9 Nutrition on FB, she has a great book out with specific diets for a lot of different health issues, kidney diet is one of them.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/371592139642185/


----------

